# Modern homage to the Early Bird from AirNautic! Here's how to order.....



## Dennis Smith

*A new, limited edition Early Bird from AirNautic*​
Hi all,

This project grew and came to fruition from enthusiasts at Watchuseek's "24 Hour Forum", where I'm moderator, and the "Ocean7/AirNautic Forum", where owner Mitch Feig embraced the idea.
We wanted a modern version of this watch, the Ollech & Wajs Early Bird. It's circa the mid 1960's and is named for the world's first telecommunication satellite. From my collection: 










The original has a manual movement without a date, an acrylic crystal, is 38mm wide with a 19mm lug, and is rated to 20 ATM. Many of us consider it among the most legible, attractive, and functional of 24 hour vintage watches. It has been popular with pilots and soldiers. It's also becoming quite the "rare Bird" J.

Our modern, cost effective solution will be to use the existing Ocean7 G-1 case (UPDATE: the case back will be labeled "AirNautic") with a new bezel insert, dial, and hands. Here is a stock G-1 just for reference&#8230;.










And here are the specifications...

*42mm at the bezel, 13.5mm thick, and 22mm lug width*

*Dial: Will use C3 Superluminova on all the markers, hands and bezel dot. Unlike the original Early Bird, the Arabic numerals on the dial will not glow. There is a date display (white on black) at the lower right corner (0900). This is unobtrusive enough to please both those who need a date and those who like the clean look of the original date-free dial.*

*Case: Screw down crown and water rated to 30 ATM*

*Crystal**: Flat sapphire with AR (antireflective) coating on the underside only, no "Cyclops" magnifier.*

*Bracelet: Oyster style bracelet attached using spring bars and using screw pins in the links. The clasp is flip-lock style. Does have diver's extension (allows for use over a wetsuit but does somewhat limit the quick adjustment springbar holes on the clasp).*

*Bezel: The bezel in unidirectional in ratcheting clicks. *It may be possible for the owner to remove the bezel and then remove the one-way spring, thus enabling a bidirectional friction bezel as on the original Early Bird. This would be up to the owner's discretion. I will look at mine when it arrives to study this, and post updates for you.

*Movement: Swiss ETA 2893..Elabore grade*

*Box: AirNautic leatherette box with polishing cloth and warranty card*

*If you're interested in all the discussions, here's the link to the development threads...*
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=333241

Here is an approximation of the design as finalized (yes, this is FINAL J ). *Note: the date display will be horizontal, in a circular window, and a bit smaller than pictured.*











*The date display will be white on black in a circular window with the number horizontal....in the style of the date on the AN24&#8230;*











Important note from Mitch: There may be minor variations from the drawing in both the shape, proportions, and colors of anything and everything. Those who send a deposit must accept that. The CAD drawing is just a drawing, not a photograph of an actual watch.

Only 50 of these watches are planned to be produced (the minimum possible). There is no guarantee more won't be made later, but there are no plans or ambitions in that regard at this time. The watches, though very limited in number, will not be individually "numbered". As many as twenty $200 non-refundable deposits will be needed before the watches can be ordered. Once ordered, delivery may take less than 90 days. After the first 20 orders are received, pre-ordering will cease and the special pre-order price will disappear. After that time, orders can be placed through Mitch's regular channels at Ocean7/AirNautic. 

The price for the production watch (the final 30 pieces not reserved) will be somewhere around $649 or more (to be determined).

The pre-order price per watch will be $549.

This is an amazing deal for a limited number homage watch with these specifications.

Once the projects goes forth, and I post here that the next step has arrived, it's your responsibility to complete the order through the AirNautic website. Watches will be held for 60 days...After that (without completing the order) the deposit would be lost to the AirNautic company.

I plan to move on this project quickly, with as little delay as possible between you and your Early Bird. I will do everything in my power to ensure this. Remember, since we're using many off the shelf parts, and Mitch already has the cases, bracelets, and movements, the watches may be here in less than 90 days! Mitch is thinking they could be ready by January, but worst case late March.

Please consider this chance to own a modern legend. Here's the list! Get on it! J

Once again&#8230;Thanks to Mitch and all the "Purists" who collaborated to make this happen. :thanks

1. Dennis Smith
2. Dan01
3. Whifferdill
4. Guido Muldoon
5. Siv
6. Hlrazr
7. nz_Fuzzy
8. Martbroad
9. Cybertrancer
10.JulianP
11.Starfish_Prime
12.cm1061
13.citralex
14.SiebSp
15.rolloberserk
16.Song31
17.Nalu
18.siddhartha
19.thejollywatcher
20.Raider Maniac

NOTE:::
*Congratulations! We did it! :-!*
*Pre-Ordering is closed!*
Now that Pre-Ordering is complete, I will send the deposits to Mitch and we will inform you guys how and when to proceed with finalizing your order. There will be a standard order form on the AirNautic website with ability to pay the balance and shipping. We will also update you on any news or photos along the way.

Anyone who missed out on the Pre-order may be able to buy one of the thirty remaining Early Birds using the regular ordering channels on the AirNautic website (to be set up soon) at the regular price (to be determined).


----------



## Dan01

Dennis

I am in for one. I sent you a pm and email. Check will go out tomorrow. 

Dan


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Hey Dennis

PM sent. Please put me down for one. Will send funds tomorrow. Thanks a million!

Guido


----------



## antt

Is it at all possible to do the deposit via paypal? I'm in Australia, so cheques and money orders etc may be a bit of a problem from down here.


----------



## siv

I'm in 100%. I'll PM you to sort out the deposit.


----------



## Hlrazr

I would also be interested in knowing if we could deposit through paypal as well?


----------



## Dennis Smith

PM'd you


----------



## Hlrazr

Glad to be part of the group...looking forward to my first 24HR


----------



## cybertrancer

Hello Dennis!

Is it possible to pay using PayPal? If so, please let me know.


----------



## Dennis Smith

PM'd you


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi Dennis!

I just sent you the payment. Please put my name on the list (CyberTrancer).
:thanks


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Great news.....*

Hi all,
I got some really great news from Mitch. He and the watch case manufacturer are really going the extra mile for us. Even though it's a low volume production (50) the case manufacturer has agreed (at no extra cost) to mark the case backs AirNautic (instead of Ocean7). I've seen a sample picture and this will really make the whole piece more unified and cohesive. Fantastic! :thanks
After that generous offer from them, we're not going to burden them with further requests and complications...BUT...It also appears they'll be willing to number the case backs in limited edition manner (ie... #/50)! At this time, should that be available, the watches would be issued randomly. So please, do not send me your requests for serial numbers, your lucky numbers, your birthdates, etc...;-). If this changes, and requests are possible, I'll let you guys know ASAP. As for me, I'm just happy knowing they'll be labelled "AirNautic" and possibly numbered as well! :-!


----------



## Dan01

*Re: Great news.....*

Very cool - thanks for letting us know.


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Great news.....*

Great news! Small details like this really make a difference to the overall package. Can't wait for the end product.


----------



## siv

Excellent news! What would be cool is if they put "Early Bird" on the case back ;-)

Now we just need 9 more people! Tell your friends, tell your family!


----------



## nz_Fuzzy

*Re: Great news.....*

Great news. Would be nice if the randomly issued numbers could be in the 1-20 range for those in the pre-order.

Lets have some more shoppers out there!


----------



## citralex

Hi dennis I'm in at last , I'll send you the money tomorrow . Regards John.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Excellent John...Fantastic!


----------



## Raider Maniac

Dennis,

This is great news. I will take 1. Can I send you a check for the entire amount including shipping, or do I have to send only the deposit.

George


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi George,
Deposit only, please...that's all I'm handling. The balance/shipping will be paid when you order through the manufacturer's website. If you would prefer PayPal, send me an email or PM.
Thanks for your interest! Let me know when payment is sent and you'll be on the list!


----------



## Dennis Smith

*CONGRATULATIONS...We did it!....*

Hi all,
*Congratulations! We did it! :-!*
Mitch agreed that we now have enough orders to proceed with production! You'll be wearing your new watch very soon 

For those who have been on the fence, and would still like to purchase an Early Bird at the discounted preorder price, we will be offering this deal for one more week...*seven days*...with a deadline of noon (local time) on Christmas. *That's December 25th at 2000 Zulu.* 
*Pre-Ordering could close before that deadline if all 20 spaces fill up. It's whichever occurs first!*
Once Pre-Ordering is complete, I will send the deposits to Mitch and we will inform you guys how and when to proceed with finalizing your order. There will be a standard order form on the AirNautic website with ability to pay the balance and shipping. We will also update you on any news or photos along the way.

Anyone who misses out on the Pre-order may be able to buy an Early Bird using the regular ordering channels on the AirNautic website (to be set up soon) at the regular price (to be determined).


----------



## Dan01

*Re: CONGRATULATIONS...We did it!....*

SWEET! Nice job.


----------



## SiebSp

Hi Dennis,

I am interested in 1 watch if I can pay the deposit with PayPayl
I've sent you a mail and a PM.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: CONGRATULATIONS...We did it!....*

Outstanding Dennis!!! Thanks so much for your hard work in suggesting and then getting this project off the ground. This will be my first true 24hr watch (not counting GMTs) and I can hardly wait. Looks like it will be a beauty and I think a lot of people will be kicking themselves in the keister for not getiing in on this when real world photos start showing up.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Sieb,
I got your notes and replied 
Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: CONGRATULATIONS...We did it!....*

One very interesting and enjoyable aspect of working the Pre-Orders has been the international flavor. We have orders from folks in....
US, UK, Canada, New Zealand, Portugal, The Netherlands, Scotland, and Australia.
In the US...CA, TX, FL, WA
Anyway, it's great how "borderless" the interest is in this design, and how geographically diverse the owners will be.


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: CONGRATULATIONS...We did it!....*

Great news! Very much looking forward to completing the order on the watch. Will there be a few pics posted of the first production runs?

Nice to see that the AN Early Bird gor its wings:-d


----------



## citralex

Thanks for that Dennis , any news on whether EARLYBIRD will be on the case back or if we will get numbers from the first 20 .regards john.


----------



## Dennis Smith

The case I saw only had AirNautic on the back, and I think that's how it will stay.
No word yet on any details regarding the numbers...but I'll let you know as soon as hear anything


----------



## siv

Excellent news!

Well done to Cannon for his excellent drawings and to John for having the idea in the first place and everyone else for their support and ideas.

And a *big *thank you to Dennis for coordinating with Mitch and taking all the pain of the pre-order process. :thanks


----------



## citralex

Hi . Yes I had the idea for this watch but if it had'nt been for Dennis Cannon ,Mitch and everyone else, thats all it would have been , an idea. I can't wait to see it in the metal and take pride in that I contributed a small part of it's making. john.


----------



## rolloberserk

Hi Dennis
I want one,but how we can do this asap.All payments through Paypal(i am confirmed)just send me Your paypal address and its all done tomorrow.
Rob


----------



## thejollywatcher

Dennis - is there one still available? I sent you a PM and email.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Jolly...
PM'd you back...Thanks for your interest!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Oops! Forget to ask....what's the lug to lug length? Couldn't find that spec....sorry if I missed it....want to make sure because of my 6.5" wrist. Thanks.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Sorry, no word on that one. This is a new G-1 case (changed from the old G-1) and Mitch doesn't have, nor has he been able to obtain, that particular measurement yet. I could try to ask once more.


----------



## Raider Maniac

Dennis,

Payment will be sent today (Monday 12/21/09).

Thanks
George


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi George,
Great! I'll look for it. For now, since there is only one spot remaining, I'll put your name on the list. It'll be "inked" when the deposit arrives. Thanks!


----------



## SiebSp

All 20 pre-orders booked. Glad I stepped in on time.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Just organizing everything for Mitch... Could the following guys email me or PM me with the following information ASAP?

Hi Guys...I'm STILL looking for the following info....

*Mailing address and email address...**Robert (rolloberserk)*

Mitch will need this info from me before we can start finalizing our orders.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Anyone own one of these 42mm Steinharts? The case is the same as our Early Bird, so the lug end to lug end overall measurement would be the same.

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/index.php?id=67&artnr=9&Sel_ID=9#9


----------



## whifferdill

Dennis Smith said:


> Just organizing everything for Mitch... Could the following guys email me or PM me with the following information?
> 
> Mailing address and email address...
> Kuhan, Jason, Martin, Sergio, John, Sieb, Robert, Ryan, Chris, Colin, Roger, George
> 
> Email address only...
> Jeff J., Jeff V.
> 
> Mailing address only...
> Ian, Damian, Julian
> 
> I'm waiting for a couple depsosits and then the order goes to Mitch (and my job will be done ;-) ).


Thanks for all the effort Dennis - great job.|>


----------



## Dan01

I second that - not an easy thing to get done with all of the moving pieces!!


----------



## Dennis Smith

Thanks guys...but really...so far you all have made this project much easier and more enjoyable than I thought it might be  So, thank you...and may we all be wearing EBs soon


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi guys,
I went over to the Steinhart forum and asked for the lug end to lug end measurement of the Ocean 1...which Mitch says is the same case as this watch...
The answer I got was 50.5mm.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Thanks Dennis. Also found the spec on Gnomon's website:

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/SteinhartOcean1Black.html


----------



## Dennis Smith

It's nice that one says 49mm...50.5mm would surely be about the max I can handle (6.4" wrist).
It's nice that it's only 13mm thick...that goes a long way towards comfort.
I think it'll be doable


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Raider (George),
Got your money order and signature. Thanks! You're solid...INKED! 
Send me your email address when you get a chance.


----------



## citralex

Just like to thank everyone involved in this project and wish you a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR. john .


----------



## LRRP

I'm new here on WUS but I love watches, I just don't own many.

Are all of the homage EB's spoken for? I'm interested in one.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi LRRP,
Thanks for your interest, and thanks for visiting the 24 hour forum!
The 20 preorder watches are sold out. Still, there will be 50 Early Birds made, so there are another 29 that will be sold (my brother plans to nab one of the thirty  ).
So...in another 60-90 days or so you'll start seeing posts here when the Early Birds are completed and being sent to the first 20 guys. At that time the remainder of the production will be available for sale at the regular resale price (to be determined) on the AirNautic website.
Keep checking this thread


----------



## LRRP

Dennis Smith said:


> Hi LRRP,
> Thanks for your interest, and thanks for visiting the 24 hour forum!
> The 20 preorder watches are sold out. Still, there will be 50 Early Birds made, so there are another 29 that will be sold (my brother plans to nab one of the thirty  ).
> So...in another 60-90 days or so you'll start seeing posts here when the Early Birds are completed and being sent to the first 20 guys. At that time the remainder of the production will be available for sale at the regular resale price (to be determined) on the AirNautic website.
> Keep checking this thread


Thanks!


----------



## citralex

Is it here yet ? is it here yet ? is it here yet ? john.


----------



## Dan01

Funny - i just looked at the picture of it the other day and wondered the same thing


----------



## LRRP

Was there an update that I missed?


----------



## Hlrazr

Dennis...the days are dragging by waiting for this watch. LOL. Can you give us any updates along the process....Thanks


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi guys,
 Yeah, it's going to be a NICE watch, isn't it?
Well, no updates yet...
When Mitch hears anything interesting he'll contact me and I'll immediately let you guys know here on this thread.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Update number one....*

Hi guys,
An update! Good news and bad...
Good: a much more unified design and complete theme
bad: a bit longer to wait

Here's the exact message I got from Mitch today:

Hi Dennis,

I had the factory make cases with AirNautic engraving on the back, and 
the AirNautic logo on the crowns. I didn't want to use OCEAN7 cases. 
Unfortunately this will delay the project by one month until late March, 
but I think it's worth the wait.

Regards,
Mitch


----------



## cybertrancer

*Re: Update number one....*

Hi Dennis!

No problem for me. :-! Even though i'm anxiously awaiting to be able to use this fine watch, i can wait a bit longer so that in the end, the result is better than expected! b-) This "delay" will also come in handy, because it will allow me a better €€€ management for the next 2 months... :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Dan01

*Re: Update number one....*

Works for me as well - sounds like it will be a more unified piece. I am down to one watch at the moment but that will not last very long...


----------



## siv

I think I have one or two watches that I can wear in the interim ;-)


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Update number one....*



Dan01 said:


> Works for me as well - sounds like it will be a more unified piece. I am down to one watch at the moment but that will not last very long...


_ONE _watch? What bliss!


----------



## Dan01

*Re: Update number one....*

Dont worry back up to two as of yesterday . I dont even have a 24 hour watch yet! Not good. I dont know how people manage so many in a collection .


----------



## citralex

*Re: Update number one....*

Hi dennis Is it still going to be the original case but engraved AIRNAUTIC on the back. regards john.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Update number one....*

Yes, the same case. Originally these cases were being made for the Ocean7 G-1, and were to be labelled as such "Ocean7". We were taking 50 of the cases from the Ocean7 line (which also helped keep the cost of our project down). The Early Bird was going to have an AirNautic labelled dial with an Ocean7 caseback.
The case manufacturer was kind enough to offer to make our watches with AirNautic casebacks for no additional price....so now we get a more unified piece.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*The hour hand for our watches!!!.....*










A fairly exact match to the original!


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: The hour hand for our watches!!!.....*

Excellent! This is going to be the most difficult wait since pre-ordering my LM-7.


----------



## citralex

Hi Is it me or does it look a bit short compared to the design pics ?? john.


----------



## whifferdill

Difficult to say without anything to compare it to - as long as it touches the dial in the right places and as close to the drawings as possible it will be fine - the design, at least, is spot on.


----------



## LRRP

Which one was the final drawing? I saw many drawings in this thread. I'm still down for one.|>


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi John,
I passed your particular concern forward to Mitch. He replied that the hand is (he believes) 8.6mm long, and he's not sure how that relates to the dial, but he will be able to compare the hand to the dial in a week or two when he is out of country checking on progress with subcontractors.


----------



## siv

Daddeeeeee, are we there yet? :-d


----------



## song31

or some news- imagine a case pic or the such may be about ready if we are still on target for the tardy march date?


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi guys,
Mitch had to cancel his business trip but will go in April.
Mitch says even HE doesn't get updates regarding the progress of projects. 
I take this to mean that any updates we get should be considered gravy, not something to rely on.
He did, however, repeat that the watches should be ready at the end of March.


----------



## LRRP

That puts us just over a month away! Great!:-!


----------



## Dennis Smith

Plus or minus ;-)


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi guys,
You know we're getting closer! :-! The new G-1 is being produced, and the first assembled picture released. The G-1 is the watch the Early Bird is based from, sharing many parts.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2701964#poststop


----------



## Way

Just got in on this thread and the EB looks great! I assume I just need to keep checking this thread if I want one? Is there another waiting or reserve list? Thanks for the continued updates Dennis!


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Way,
When the 50 watches are ready, the remaining 30 watches (those not pre-ordered) will be available for open order, at a price yet to be determined, on the AirNautic website.
If you check out this thread regularly or the Ocean7 forum you'll see when the time is right for you to order.
Should be six weeks from now, plus or minus.


----------



## Way

Thanks Dennis. This will definitely be my next 24hr watch and my first from AirNautic.


----------



## citralex

jeez the last time I had this long a wait my pet elephant had twins . john.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

citralex said:


> jeez the last time I had this long a wait my pet elephant had twins . john.


I waited 15 months from deposit to delivery of my LM-7. So far this is just a blink of the eye. ;-)


----------



## whifferdill

All will come to those who wait! ;-)


----------



## LRRP

I can't wait until they are released. Hopefully in time for my next deployment.|>


----------



## Dennis Smith

That would be ideal....I hope so.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Update 3-10-10.....*

Update from Mitch! Seems we should be holding our watches in five or six more weeks at the latest.

Hi Dennis,

I just got word that the case engraving is finished. We are waiting for 
the dial, hands and crown, and they should be ready at the end of the 
month or the first week in April. Then add two weeks for assembly in 
Switzerland, and the watches will be ready to go. As usual we could be 
off by a week or two here and there, but as we get close, delivery 
estimates get better so it won't be that far off.

Regards,
Mitch


----------



## siv

Excellent news. I had almost forgotten about this project!


----------



## Dan01

Sounds great - looking forward to it!


----------



## nz_Fuzzy

Great to hear things are on track and getting closer. 
I guess the good part of the wait is that it helps the bank balance to grow to pay the balance.
Here's hoping for sooner rather than later


----------



## LRRP

Thanks for the update!|>


----------



## Dennis Smith

Does it seem like that will arrive before deployment?


----------



## LRRP

I'm not really sure if it will before my deployment. I have more question marks concerning my deployment than I do answers. It makes planning a little difficult but I've been in the business long enough to just roll with the punches.


----------



## Dennis Smith

That's what I figured. Here's hoping


----------



## LRRP

Dennis Smith said:


> That's what I figured. Here's hoping


I've got my fingers crossed. 24 hr watches and wall clocks make things a little easier for planning missions when deployed. I've never had a 24 hr watch but always insist on getting a 24 hr wall clock wherever my hooch is that I use for planning.

Lower jumper has the right of way!


----------



## song31

hey sounds alright- just wondering if we could just have mitch update us all instead of going through you- that way we wont have to come to wus daily to seek updates we can check our email for the mailing- just a thought as we approach april here


----------



## Guido Muldoon

song31 said:


> hey sounds alright- just wondering if we could just have mitch update us all instead of going through you- that way we wont have to come to wus daily to seek updates we can check our email for the mailing- just a thought as we approach april here


It's never been done that way by Mitch AFAIK. He always uses the forums for updates. Besides that how could you update everyone (all WUS members) by email. Only the preorder buyers could reasonably be updated that way and any prospective buyer of one of the 30 retail watches would be in the dark.


----------



## LRRP

Subscribe to the thread and you'll get all of the updates as they are posted. BTW, if I get one prior to my deployment, I'm putting mine on a NATO/Zulu strap.


----------



## song31

Yes Guid- I realize that- but figure Im most worried about the buyers who put their money up to make it happen- the others well they will be update no doubt but an email is how I imagine mitch is getting the info to dennis and that email X's 20 isnt too much to ask eh?


----------



## Guido Muldoon

song31 said:


> Yes Guid- I realize that- but figure Im most worried about the buyers who put their money up to make it happen- the others well they will be update no doubt but an email is how I imagine mitch is getting the info to dennis and that email X's 20 isnt too much to ask eh?


Well, that would work but as LRRP pointed out, if you just subscribed to the thread you can get automatic email updates as soon as there's a post. For me it makes no difference either way as I'm on the forums and check email a half dozen times/day.


----------



## Dennis Smith

A blurb I saw Mitch post over at the O7/AirNautic Forum...(of course, the price for the preorder guys is still the same...he's talking about the order price for the remaining 30 watches)...

"Coming next month - the AirNautic "Early Bird", 24 hour version in the G-1 style case. The price will be $649.

We can make a COSC chronometer version of this watch but I'm not sure if it will sell at $849. Maybe we'll consider this in the future."


----------



## LRRP

Dennis Smith said:


> A blurb I saw Mitch post over at the O7/AirNautic Forum...(of course, the price for the preorder guys is still the same...he's talking about the order price for the remaining 30 watches)...
> 
> "Coming next month - the AirNautic "Early Bird", 24 hour version in the G-1 style case. The price will be $649.
> 
> We can make a COSC chronometer version of this watch but I'm not sure if it will sell at $849. Maybe we'll consider this in the future."


Thanks for the update!


----------



## LRRP

It looks like I've been side lined medically because of my last deployment last year so no worries on the time line now. It really sucks on a pro level.:-|


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hey dude, as a pilot, I feel your pain. My buddy just got grounded from a medical issue out of the blue. Healthy 40 year old. BOOM. One day you're doing your thing and the next it's gone (for a month, a year, forever, who knows?).
Hope it all gets cleared up for you soon.


----------



## LRRP

Thanks, brother!


----------



## song31

assuming since we havent heard- WE ARE STILL ON TARGET??? for the watch to arrive next week or the next at absolute latest based on promises from last update (4 weeks ago"5-6 weeks at the latest) hoping the silence is just to surprise us with even earlier than this ddelayed date??????:-!


----------



## LRRP

I'm on multiple TDY's in April. I hope that I get some sort of a email notification when they are ready so I can get one. I think that I will get lucky later this summer for another deployment.|>


----------



## song31

hmmm nothing?? Im not mistaken at the info I dont beleive- even just an aknowledgment perhaps??


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Latest update.......*

Hi guys!
Sorry for the silence this week. I was very busy on vacation ;-)
No phone, no computer.
Just putting a lot of miles on the bicycle and sitting by the ocean.

Anyhoo.....
Just got home this evening and retreived a note from Mitch from Monday...
The cases are done are being shipped. The watches will be assembled ASAP. One problem...the bezel inserts are delayed a bit. Mitch says it's nearly impossible to get accurate lead times from manufacturers when ordering a very small number of items (like 50 inserts). The delay may be a couple weeks. By then the watches should be completely assembled. This means when the inserts arrive, it'll be a simple matter to get them popped in and the final product shipped out.
Mitch said he should have more detailed info regarding the insert timetable very soon. I'll let you know.


----------



## LRRP

*Re: Latest update.......*



Dennis Smith said:


> Hi guys!
> Sorry for the silence this week. I was very busy on vacation ;-)
> No phone, no computer.
> Just putting a lot of miles on the bicycle and sitting by the ocean.
> 
> Anyhoo.....
> Just got home this evening and retreived a note from Mitch from Monday...
> The cases are done are being shipped. The watches will be assembled ASAP. One problem...the bezel inserts are delayed a bit. Mitch says it's nearly impossible to get accurate lead times from manufacturers when ordering a very small number of items (like 50 inserts). The delay may be a couple weeks. By then the watches should be completely assembled. This means when the inserts arrive, it'll be a simple matter to get them popped in and the final product shipped out.
> Mitch said he should have more detailed info regarding the insert timetable very soon. I'll let you know.


Thanks!

I hope that the watches aren't going to be sold out in 30 minutes. I work in a facility that has no normal contact with the internet or phones. I have to wait until I'm home in the evening to check emails and board notifications.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: Latest update.......*

Any new updates Dennis?


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Latest update.......*

Hi guys,
Nothing new to report.
I promise I'll post here ASAP when I hear something.
Not long now!


----------



## LRRP

I plan on putting a NATO style band on mine if I'm lucky enough to get one before they sell out. If fact, as soon as it arrives, I'm taking the bracelet off. One question that I have is what size band should I have ready to make the conversion so I can start wearing it when it arrives?

Thanks in advance.:-!


----------



## Guido Muldoon

LRRP said:


> I plan on putting a NATO style band on mine if I'm lucky enough to get one before they sell out. If fact, as soon as it arrives, I'm taking the bracelet off. One question that I have is what size band should I have ready to make the conversion so I can start wearing it when it arrives?
> 
> Thanks in advance.:-!


The G-1 case has 22mm lugs.


----------



## LRRP

Looks like my extra 20 mm bands won't work. I'll order a 22 mm one today. Thanks again!


----------



## song31

Anything at all?? wow I feel that ocean7 has a curse for not getting things done when using deposits- I hate to say it but come on- we were told MARCH!!!!! then April, then May- its May 10th anyhting at all?? Mitch needs to get the heck on thisI for one dont have 250.00 to lend people interest free forever get moving! give us an UPDATE ASAP we deserve this am I wrong here?:-|<|


----------



## Guido Muldoon

song31 said:


> Anything at all?? wow I feel that ocean7 has a curse for not getting things done when using deposits- I hate to say it but come on- we were told MARCH!!!!! then April, then May- its May 10th anyhting at all?? Mitch needs to get the heck on thisI for one dont have 250.00 to lend people interest free forever get moving! give us an UPDATE ASAP we deserve this am I wrong here?:-|<|


No. You are not wrong. Our last real update was sent to Dennis 5 weeks ago today. Mitch estimated 2 more weeks at that time. It should not go this long without hearing something. One thing I do know is that whenever I'm given an approximate ETA I double it, add 2 months then wait another 6 weeks.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Guys!
I got an update from Mitch this morning. First real solid news in a while. Song...I hear you. Guido...Yeah, that's my attitude as well. Being in aviation (and the complexities therein) I usually take someone's estimate and double it.
Anyway...Here's what Mitch had to say.
I'll upload his slightly fuzzy photos and add them to this post in a minute.
Thanks for hanging in there guys. It's going to be a great watch.
As we expected from Mitch's last note, the inserts were the major delay, but it sounds like a firm arrival time has been set.

Hi Dennis,
Here are a few pictures.

The dial will be delivered on Friday. The hands arrived today. Assembly
will start next week. We expect the bezel inserts at the end of the month.
They will ship directly here. Hopefully the watches will be assembled and
waiting. It's difficult to get time on the production lines for such small
quantities of parts. We had to increase the number of bezel inserts, just
to get them made.

Regards,
Mitch


----------



## citralex

at last , we should have it by christmas, and I still think that hand is too short but time will tell


----------



## Dennis Smith

Delays aside, I do like how the final product will be an integrated whole. You may recall we were originally going to have an Airnautic dial on an Ocean7 case and bracelet. Now the case back is Airnautic, the dial is signed "A", and even the bracelet clasp is Airnautic. We didn't get charged any more for this to happen, and since the inserts turned out to be the major delay it didn't cost any more time either. I see that as a bit of a "Win" for us


----------



## siv

I, for one, am not holding my breath on this - I have been a participant in a number of "one-off" runs for various things and delay is just a fact of life. When making small quantities of things, the buyer gets pushed significantly down the food chain when compared to the bulk purchaser.

I also think think the extra efforts gone through to get a more cohesive watch is well worth the extra time. We probably underestimate the number of parts and bespoke pieces that have to be fabricated to pull this whole thing together.

Anyway, it's not like we don't have any other watches to wear in the interim!


----------



## LRRP

Dennis Smith said:


> Delays aside, I do like how the final product will be an integrated whole. You may recall we were originally going to have an Airnautic dial on an Ocean7 case and bracelet. Now the case back is Airnautic, the dial is signed "A", and even the bracelet clasp is Airnautic. We didn't get charged any more for this to happen, and since the inserts turned out to be the major delay it didn't cost any more time either. I see that as a bit of a "Win" for us


Dennis,

Thank you for the update.|>


----------



## Dennis Smith

Another note from Mitch, after I asked him about expected delivery and limited numbers....

"We're not doing any special numbering. That would be too much to ask the manufacturer, for such a small production run.

Late May is realistically possible. Early June is probably more likely, but
we'll see as the project comes together."


----------



## LRRP

Dennis Smith said:


> Another note from Mitch, after I asked him about expected delivery and limited numbers....
> 
> "We're not doing any special numbering. That would be too much to ask the manufacturer, for such a small production run.
> 
> Late May is realistically possible. Early June is probably more likely, but
> we'll see as the project comes together."


They will all be number one. b-)

The delivery date is a bit of a bummer, though.


----------



## song31

thanks Dennis, definitely appreciated- sometimes it feels like unless we speak up he (Mitch)will let us see the new year before updating us- alas- June,wow thats just amazing in a prolonged bad feeling kinda way


----------



## Guido Muldoon

song31 said:


> thanks Dennis, definitely appreciated- sometimes it feels like unless we speak up he (Mitch)will let us see the new year before updating us- alas- June,wow thats just amazing in a prolonged bad feeling kinda way


It's not really that bad if it is actually delivered in early June. That's ~6 months from deposit to delivery. My LM-7 was 15 months deposit to delivery. :-(


----------



## citralex

So what happened to the limited edition numbering we were promised


----------



## Dennis Smith

citralex said:


> So what happened to the limited edition numbering we were promised


Hi guys!
I'll be out this weekend but happened to see this post and thought I should give a quick reply.
The numbers were never promised, though at one point it looked like a possibility from the case manufacturer. Mitch is now saying it wasn't possible to do this time due to the very small production. Here's my earlier post after the case back went "Airnautic"...

After that generous offer from them, we're not going to burden them with further requests and complications...BUT...It also appears they'll be willing to number the case backs in limited edition manner (ie... #/50)! At this time, should that be available, the watches would be issued randomly. So please, do not send me your requests for serial numbers, your lucky numbers, your birthdates, etc...;-). If this changes, and requests are possible, I'll let you guys know ASAP. As for me, I'm just happy knowing they'll be labelled "AirNautic" and possibly numbered as well! :-!


----------



## Dennis Smith

*5/21 update.....*

Hi all...
Latest note from Mitch....

"Hi Dennis,

The parts are in Switzerland. Hopefully the AN-24 date rings will fit. That was the plan. If so, they could ship to us as early as next Friday, as late as two weeks from now. If not, add three weeks.

The custom bezel inserts will ship directly here from the factory. They should be ready in a week.

Regards,
Mitch"


----------



## nz_Fuzzy

*Re: 5/21 update.....*

Thanks for the update Dennis ( and thanks to Mitch too )

Fingers & toes crossed the date rings fit and the build goes smoothly. :-!
Friday shipping would be better than 2 or 5 more weeks.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*One week delay....*

Hi all,

We're getting closer!
We have one (hopefully final) delay of approximately one week at the most. Here's the note from Mitch....

Hi Dennis,

Another short delay - the dial factory made a mistake, they made the dials using blanks for the 2824, not the 2893. They acknowledged their error and new dials immediately went into production. They will be in Switzerland by the end of next week. That's around when we expect the inserts, so as a practical matter, it won't delay delivery by much, maybe a week.

Regards,
Mitch


----------



## Dennis Smith

*FIRST PICTURE and update/more delay.....*

Hi all,
Here's the note from Mitch. I'm having a very hard time with the pic (copying and so forth) and am working on it from my end. If it's not showing up, rest assured I will do everything I can to post the pic as soon as possible. It looks fantastic! Dial and hands are perfect (and perfect length). As Mitch says, the date is a tad off...to be corrected. The picture is a head-on shot of an assembled watch with bracelet end links, minus the bezel insert.

Hi Dennis,
Here is the first picture. Everything is perfect, except for the date. The AN-24 date rings fit, but they are not perfect, and I don't want to compromise on a watch that looks so good. I'm sure most who pre-ordered the watch will agree that it's worth another three weeks wait, to make it perfect. The date ring manufacturer is in Switzerland and we've asked them to rush the order, so it is possible that they could come quickly. This will definitely affect the retail price of the watch, but not pre-orders, of course. Retail will be $699 or higher. Feel free to post this information and picture.
Regards,
Mitch










This should work.....


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: FIRST PICTURE and update/more delay.....*

Wow Dennis! That's going to be spectacular. Is the 3 week delay starting from today or from the end of the last estimated delay? Are we now looking at the end of June or mid July?


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: FIRST PICTURE and update/more delay.....*

I unserstand it as three weeks from today, since the date wheel is the only thing we're waiting for at this point. Will confirm, though.


----------



## SiebSp

Looks good. :-! Only a few weeks longer to wait. :-(
I hope and expect to have it by the end of july, so I can wear it when I'm on holiday.


----------



## Way

Thanks for the picture Dennis. Really, really nice. I think the looks rival my Glycine! The less busy dial makes great readability.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: FIRST PICTURE and update/more delay.....*

Hi all,
I asked Mitch if the estimated three weeks started NOW....

Hi Dennis,

Yes. The date ring factory is very punctual. As I mentioned, they are Swiss. The rest of the parts except for the bezel insert are ready to be assembled, and the inserts should be here next week.

Regards,
Mitch


----------



## citralex

*Re: FIRST PICTURE and update/more delay.....*

Hi Dennis, Hands up (no pun) the hour hand is perfect and if you were Scottish you would now say NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH


----------



## Dennis Smith

*New mock-up image.....*

Hi guys,

Malyel was kind enough to do one of his photshop mock-ups. Simply trying to add the bezel insert to give you an idea of how good this is going to look. Keep in mind this is just a mock-up...Pretty neat though ...


----------



## Cowbiker

First post over here, Dennis, Mitch, this looks GREAT! Even better than I expected.


----------



## Walknbos

Wow - been lurking on this thread - it looks like you guys are hitting a home run with this one. Sweet!


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Almost there...Can finalize order SOON.....*

Hi all,
Here's the latest from Mitch. We're almost there! We can finalize order and pay balance very soon. I sent Mitch the latest info list I had from you guys.

"Hi Dennis,

The date rings were received by the manufacturer yesterday, and final assembly starts today. We should have the watches here, ready to ship, in around ten days. The bezel inserts will ship to me today.

Our engineer said that he has a surprise for us. We had so many blank inserts made, that he printed some in black, in addition to the blue/red ones that we ordered. We'll see how they look.

I will set up the web site so everyone who pre-ordered, can pay the balance. It should be ready in a few days. Please send me the last customer list again. I'm not sure I have the latest one.

Thanks again.

Regards,
Mitch"


----------



## citralex

*Re: Almost there...Can finalize order SOON.....*

Yee haa BLACK BEZEL how nice would that be . Is it possible to have two bezels and swap them , or is this not practical. Do we have a photoshop pic of the watch with a black insert ??? Regards john.


----------



## nz_Fuzzy

Would definately like to see how the 2 bezels look.
If not swappable, it would be nice to be able to choose one or other.
The countdown is on!
Hooray - Thanks again to Mitch, Dennis & all involved :-!


----------



## Malyel

*Re: Almost there...Can finalize order SOON.....*



citralex said:


> Do we have a photoshop pic of the watch with a black insert ??? Regards john.


Here's a quick mock up. ;-)


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: Almost there...Can finalize order SOON.....*

Thanks Cannon! Now I have to get both bezels. o|


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Register now at AirNautic......*

Hi all,
Here's the latest note from Mitch. He needs you all to register at AirNautic, making the next step of finalizing orders much easier. I know he's had problems in the past with folks trying to get the preorder price even though they were not on the list. This should avoid any confusion.

"Hi Dennis,

Those on the list can set up an account at www.airnauticwatchco.com, at their convenience. They must use the same email address that is on the list you sent. As we get closer to delivery, I will enable the Early Bird category so only those on the list will be able to see and order the watch. Please let everyone know that the quantity ordered must be one. If more than one is ordered we will have to issue a credit, and shipping will be delayed by several days for that order. The balance due is $349 plus shipping.

Thanks.

Regards,
Mitch"


----------



## cybertrancer

*Re: Register now at AirNautic......*

Hi!

I already had an account on the site (ordered my AirNautic AN-24 Pilot) using the same email address. When i go to "My Account -> Profile details" i can see on "Signup for membership:" the Early Bird listed there, but i still don't see the watch listed. I suppose it will still take a few more days for the option to show up?


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Register now at AirNautic......*

Yep...sounds like you're set. Same case with me. And yes, I believe Mitch still has to finish setting up the actual order page for us.


----------



## LRRP

So what's the ball park full retail price I should expect to pay once these are available to those that didn't make the list?


----------



## nz_Fuzzy

LRRP said:


> So what's the ball park full retail price I should expect to pay once these are available to those that didn't make the list?


Here's Mitch's e-mail to Dennis from a couple of weeks back...

Here is the first picture. Everything is perfect, except for the date. The AN-24 date rings fit, but they are not perfect, and I don't want to compromise on a watch that looks so good. I'm sure most who pre-ordered the watch will agree that it's worth another three weeks wait, to make it perfect. The date ring manufacturer is in Switzerland and we've asked them to rush the order, so it is possible that they could come quickly. This will definitely affect the retail price of the watch, but not pre-orders, of course. *Retail will be $699 or higher*. Feel free to post this information and picture.
Regards,
Mitch


----------



## Raider Maniac

*Re: Register now at AirNautic......*

Dennis,

I have been having trouble logging in on the Air Nautic site. The message is invalid username or password. HELP

George


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Register now at AirNautic......*

Hi George, 
Sorry about that.
You'll have to contact Mitch directly.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Latest update.....*

From Mitch...We should be able to finalize payments on Wednesday.

"Here is the plan:

The inserts will ship here tomorrow. We should have them on Tuesday. The watches will ship on Wednesday. They will be here next Friday, barring any customs delays. Worst case - one week from Monday. We should be able to ship all 20 watches on the day we get them. As soon as we get confirmation that the watches have shipped on Wednesday, we will start accepting final payments.

Retail watches will be on the web site one week from Monday. They should last a while because we probably won't advertise them anywhere.

Regards,
Mitch"


----------



## citralex

*Re: Latest update.....*

Well I've registered at Air-Nautic and what am I supposed to see now ? Anyone else registered , what happened next , or am I missing something. Regards John.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: Latest update.....*



citralex said:


> Well I've registered at Air-Nautic and what am I supposed to see now ? Anyone else registered , what happened next , or am I missing something. Regards John.


Go to your profile page and select "Early Bird" from the drop down box at the top of the page. Then wait. There probably won't be anything else to do till Wednesday the 30th. That is the day Mitch expects the watches to ship from Switzerland and the day he will start accepting final payments from those who pre-ordered. Those who did not pre-order will have to wait a few more days till Mitch sets the retail price and opens general sales.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Latest update.....*

Looks like Wednesday will be the day....

"Hi Dennis,

The bezel inserts were shipped to us. Wednesday after we get confirmation that the watches have shipped, we will start accepting final payments.

Regards,
Mitch"


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi guys,

Shipping from Switzerland (and ordering for us) most likely pushed back one day to Thursday... Here's the note from Mitch...

"Hi Dennis,

The inserts arrived today. They are gorgeous.

The watches will probably not leave Switzerland until Thursday so they can
go through extra quality control. I asked that they do another inspection
to make sure the hands are aligned perfectly.

Regards,
Mitch"


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Watches are done........*

From Mitch...

Hi Dennis,

Today the manufacturer completed the extra quality control step that I requested, to check the hand alignment. They will ship the watches from Switzerland this afternoon. I predict that they will arrive on Monday because of the almost obligatory paperwork issue with customs forms that creates a one day delay. We will start shipping on the day that we receive the watches for shipments by FedEx (domestic and international), USPS International shipping will take an extra 1-2 days.

We will accept final payments now. There is no rush to make them, but of course we must have them before we ship.

Three pvd coated watches will be available at $50 additional. We did not order AirNautic logo buckles, so pvd coated watches will include OCEAN7 engraved buckles.

Pre-order customers can specify which bezel insert they want - all black, or blue/red. Inserts cannot be removed without destroying them and pictures won't be posted before pre-ordered watches ship.

Everyone who did not ask US for updates or refunds during this excruciatingly painful process, will receive a free UV flashlight.

Regards,
Mitch


----------



## Malyel

*Re: Watches are done........*



Dennis Smith said:


> Three pvd coated watches will be available at $50 additional.


oohhhh!!! |> 

Had to play with a mock up. ;-)


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: Watches are done........*

Great news Dennis. I don't know if the holiday will affect the schedule but even if it does it's only a day. (By the way Cannon, I'm drooling on my keyboard.)


----------



## siddhartha

Can't seem to figure out how to make my final payment-I can see my profile, but nothing for the final payment-anyone able to get the final payment made?

Chris


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Watches are done........*

Yes, apparently there's a holiday in Swiss this week and then the 4th here...so a couple days.


----------



## song31

*Re: Watches are done........*

thank you dennis for all of YOUR hard work and for dealing with both sides on this much appreciated


----------



## martbroad

Dennis

Order now checked out for delivery to the UK :-!had the original ( should have kept!yeah i know).

Just a big thank you for all your input and hard work.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Guys,
You're welcome. Of course, a lot of the work I did was selfish, as this watch has been a dream of mine for quite a while . I appreciate your guys' participation so that it could become a reality. 
After I take a bunch of pictures of the new EB next to my vintage EB, I plan on selling the vintage, so you should see one on the market here soon ;-).


----------



## Hlrazr

Payment Sent!!!

Dennis...Thanks again!!


----------



## rolloberserk

Hello!
I would like to express my gratitude to Dennis & Mitch for their hard work to make this project work.I've just send payment for PVD coated(only 3 in the world)Just have a question before I go to celebrate:are those PVD's are numbered like rest of the Early Birds,or they are not.Thats it for now,I'll post here pics when I receive my EB.Thanks very much again.
rolloberserk:-!


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi!

I also would like to express my thanks to Dennis & Mitch for "organizing" this project.
I also ordered the PVD with black bezel "option".
Regarding numbering... it was my idea that ... there will be no numbering for this watch... maybe Dennis will clear this point.

P.S. Knowing how customs work in Portugal, i will probably only see the watch on my wrist in more than a month from now... :roll:


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi guys,
Great choice with the PVD. That will look sharp. 
Yes, I believe there will be no limited edition numbering on these watches. It was discussed as a possibility but then could not happen.
I'll try to find out for sure, though.


----------



## nz_Fuzzy

My :thanks too to Dennis, Mitch & Everyone involved in this process (especially Malyel for his great mock-ups)

Looking forward to my belated birthday present arriving in NZ soonish. 
Will of course add photos of my black bezel version in due course.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Just made final payment on a Pepsi. Thanks so much to Mitch and Dennis. :thanks You have to be a true WIS to put up with the headaches o| and aggravation of producing a small run niche watch. So glad I got in on the pre order. :-!


----------



## Raider Maniac

Dennis,

I just made payment for my Early Bird, and I can't wait to get the watch. I am 58 years old and I feel like I am waiting for Christmas morning. I am thrilled with the watch. Many thanks to you and Mitch for the great job you did to have this project come to fruition. Everything comes to the patient man. I really appreciate all your efforts for our group.

Thanks again
George


----------



## Cowbiker

*Re: Watches are done........*



Malyel said:


> oohhhh!!! |>
> 
> Had to play with a mock up. ;-)


Nice work Malyel, the "Dirty Bird"? ;-) Like this.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Watches are done........*

The "RAVEN" ;-)


----------



## Dennis Smith

Good news from Mitch...the watches cleared customs with no delay so they may actually arrive (to Mitch) Tuesday.


----------



## siv

*Re: Watches are done........*



Cowbiker said:


> Nice work Malyel, the "Dirty Bird"? ;-) Like this.


Very Late Bird... or Midnight Bird...


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Got my tracking number this morning. Ships tomorrow, arrives Thurs. 7/8.


----------



## citralex

Me too guido only mine has to make it to Scotland so add another week :roll:


----------



## MitchSF

Sorry about the hairy wrist photo and I forgot to set the time, but I'm in a rush! We have two noisy assistants helping with the extra shipping today. They have lots to do!

It's nice being the only one in the world to have the new EB, but of course that will change tomorrow. This watch has exceeded my expectations. One thing that immediately stands out is the date placement. I think it's perfect, as if it's meant to be where it is. It doesn't interfere with the dial design or the registers, but it is easy to find when you need it. The hands are perfect, and the C3 lume is great. I hope everyone who pre-ordered and waited patiently, feels the same way about the watch.

All FedEx orders ship today, both domestic and international, and international USPS, tomorrow.

Pre-orders paid for within the next two hours shipping with FedEx, will also definitely leave today. 

Retail watches can now be ordered on the new OCEAN7/AirNautic site (not the old AirNautic site, which will be removed and forwarded to the new combined site, shortly.

Enjoy your watches!

Mitch


----------



## Cowbiker

New site worked great!

Looking forward to seeing it Mitch.

Thx for the unusually clear picture.:-d

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## Guido Muldoon

OMG! Mitch!  I will be sitting curbside in a lawn chair craning my neck to see down the road starting at 0800 tomorrow.


----------



## siv

> Estimated delivery Jul 9, 2010 by 4:30 PM


I've waited this long and I can certainly wait another 2 days but I'll be enjoying a nice new watch this weekend! Woohoo!!


----------



## Dennis Smith

I just checked tracking...right now looks like mine will arrive Monday  COOL !!!


----------



## starfish_prime

Got the watch today. Should have got it yesterday, but missed the FedEx dude. Watch is perfect in every way. Definitely worth the wait. Thanks!!!:-!


----------



## citralex

Wow its here a day earlier than expected and its better than I imagined . When I first posted the idea of ,as I called it the Wormcatcher,I didn't know Dennis had also put forward the same idea. So it's a big thank you to Dennis for pushing this Forward and Mitch for producing such a great watch and thanks to everyone who made it possible by signing up for the first 20. Regards John. :-!


----------



## SiebSp

Mine could not arrive in time before I went on vacation, so I asked Mitch to ship it in the first week of August. Two and a half more weeks to wait. o|
Pictures of the watch make me


----------

